# One person dogs?



## MMcCoy (May 12, 2016)

What is your opinion on GSD being one person dogs? Has yours bonded with the whole family equally or one specific person? 


Layla has always been closer with me but I'm the one who feeds her, walks her, and trains her.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Both, mine have always bonded with the whole family but they also have all chosen one specific person to be particularly attached to.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

The ones I've had, well, they like the "family" for sure but tend to have that one special person that is their world. 

I tried to adopt a shepherd a several years ago. Nice dog. Except she bonded with my then boyfriend. I was the one that did the feeding, the training, the grooming, the walking - ya know. All the work. She definitely liked me, preferred me to strangers for sure, she was affectionate and everything. But she LOVED him. The dog pined for him. So when we broke up I let him take her. 

My current boy is all mine though!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Both, mine have always bonded with the whole family but they also have all chosen one specific person to be particularly attached to.


Yes, ALL of mine over decades have been this way. The boy I have now, a rescue Czech-bred boy, bonded with me the very first 5 minutes we met. He had never had an opportunity to find his ONE person, and decided immediately I was that person.

Susan


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

While they loved the entire family, my GSDs picked me as their person, both males and female. Maybe because I fed them, who knows. But, I was ten one that would cause them to harmoniously howl when leaving and wait by the door for my return. Lol, my kids would get so mad on non-school mornings, because when I'd leave for work, the "singing" would begin.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

All my dogs have been family protective and loved them, but I was and am their person. My first Shepherd started to bond to my dad (he would take her places and get her stuff while I was in school, the sneak) but once summer came around, she was all mine... My current girl also has a special place for my dad but hands down I am her person. But my dad has heart issues, and she naturally alerts to when he has(had, he has a pacemaker now) arrhythmia. So I think some of her closeness was sensing his need..


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

Both our previous and current dogs were/are very attached to me - I did walking, feeding, grooming etc.
BUT, they def listen to my DH much more quickly Maybe because, as he says, I often speak in sentences and
make comprehension harder for them......


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I do the feeding, walking, and training, and although Maya is attached to me, she worships my husband. Our next one better be a mama's boy!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

All of my GSD's have been attached to both my husband and I. We both feed and spend a lot of time with the dogs although I do most of the training. I only have one (Kessy) who is super attached to me. She loves my husband too but if I'm around, he's chopped liver!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My experience over the years having 3 female GSDs is.....regardless of who feeds the dog and all the other necessities...the person who works, plays and trains with the dog the most is the person the dog has bonded to the most.....makes sense to me.


SuperG


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah the person who devotes the most time will definately be number #1. We are very attached but he also loves and my husband and the kids they do not just exist.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

I think it happens with pretty much all dogs & even cats. They can be very nice to the family but have one person in particular they like the most.

Our dog loves all people, more so loves my girlfriend, but sees me above all things on Earth. Earlier today we're all laying together in bed for something of a little mid-day siesta. I get up to go to the kitchen to cook. Tried being as stealthy about it as possible, but nope, he followed me. Saw that I was making food for myself, so he went onto his 'waiting for Mr. Dadman couch.' I cooked, ate, washed everything, and he was still just there laying/waiting. Followed me back into the bedroom.

Instead of staying with Mrs. Momlady for cuddles, he'd rather lay closer while waiting for me. Yea, he's defintely more attached to me. And it drives her crazy knowing this.


----------

